# Fall on the SC&M Garden RR



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A photo of the Forney with a short freight leaving the yard for a delivery.

While many of the trees on my layout are evergreen of some variety, I managed to find some deciduous trees now and then. The two red maples in the background are dwarf varieties I found at a plant show in Baltimore, MD. Hope you enjoy.










Regards

Jerry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry those add some nice color to your layout. Do you have to trim them much.Pete


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Funny colored trees. We don't see them here . . . Looks beautiful.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great shot Jerry.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks pete, yes my wife does the pruning, the dwarf varieties don't need too much shaping, but some in spring and early summer. Nancy Norris seminars at the conventions help

Thanks Pete, you are welcome to get away from that hot humid environment and come on up for some cool running 

Thanks Cliff.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> you are welcome to get away from that hot humid environment


It's been cool and breezy the past week. I'll be back Dec 11th, so mabe we'll get some train-ing.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Great fall photos Jerry! 

Feels like winter here in Maine... I thought of you the other day as I took the family hiking at Camden Hills State Park. Great views all the way up with the leaves down.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete T- Sure give me a call when you get back into town. I will have the fire pit going for you. 

Eric- Thanks. Winter is coming here on the Bay as well, I was happy the maples hung on a long as they have.
Yes Camden Hills was a great place to camp and hike, the colors in Oct 2015 were spectacular.

Jerry


----------

